# Need help with CPT code - I am filling



## coder25 (Jan 12, 2010)

Good morning!

I am filling in for the surgical coder, and I do not know how to bill this procedure.  

Doctor performed an exploratory laparotomy, small bowel resection with primary anastomosis, and creation of a jejunum to esophageal anastomosis.

Need help on how to code the creation of the jejunum to esophageal anastomosis?  I looked under anastomosis, esophagus, jejunum with no luck.  

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Peggy


----------



## Zina (Jan 18, 2010)

Peggy, 
What became of the stomach? Need more detail for that code.
44120 is a small bowel resection, no billing for the laparotomy as it's included in 44120.
Zina


----------

